# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  PENNSYLVANIA VOTER EMERGENCY!!! (Need 1000′s of Signatures THIS WEEKEND in Pennsylvania!)

## Lucille

The Burning Platform:  PENNSYLVANIA VOTER EMERGENCY!!!




> RON PAUL and the DELEGATES Need 1000′s of Signatures THIS WEEKEND in Pennsylvania!
> 
> The preliminary totals show that we are 1000′s of signatures short!!!!! We have signing events all across the state this weekend to ensure we collect 2000 VALID signatures and 2000 to 4000 more to sustain a challenge.
> 
> You also have to sign for the Ron Paul delegates to put them on the ballot. Then you have to elect them on primary day. No delegates, no Ron Paul, it is that simple.
> 
> Find the signing event on your congressional district, fill your car with REGISTERED Republicans and go sign for Dr. Paul and the delegates.

----------


## thesnake742

Get out to the colleges, malls, etc..

----------


## mmadness

*Get this done NAO!!*

----------


## jscoppe

> Get out to the colleges, malls, etc..


That is not so effective, because the signers need to be registered Republican, must reside within the respective district, and must sign the petition with the EXACT information that is listed in their registration. E.g. if they registered as Jason Stephen Smith, they cannot sign Jason S Smith. They also have to know the municipality they live in, which isn't always clear, as it's not the same thing as mailing address.

This is why we have events. People come in, you check their name in the voter registration database, and you write down the info exactly as it is registered, and they can fill it out properly.

Going to the mall, etc. will produce more signatures, but they'll be junk, and if (when) the establishment Republicans challenge your signatures, most will get thrown out.



That all said, people.. check this post I made on reddit:

http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/

You can check your district, and then email the person in charge of delegate petitions in your district, and they will tell you when and where to go to sign, or they might be able to make arrangements with you if you can't get out to an event.

This is the LEAST you can do if you support Ron Paul and live in PA. Winning delegates is how we win.

----------


## mmadness

> That is not so effective, because the signers need to be registered Republican, must reside within the respective district, and must sign the petition with the EXACT information that is listed in their registration. E.g. if they registered as Jason Stephen Smith, they cannot sign Jason S Smith. They also have to know the municipality they live in, which isn't always clear, as it's not the same thing as mailing address.
> 
> This is why we have events. People come in, you check their name in the voter registration database, and you write down the info exactly as it is registered, and they can fill it out properly.
> 
> Going to the mall, etc. will produce more signatures, but they'll be junk, and if (when) the establishment Republicans challenge your signatures, most will get thrown out.


Why not get out to the mall, etc., but have access to the voter registration database as well? Just need to set up a table in those high-traffic areas.

----------


## mmadness

Whoops, double post.

----------


## jscoppe

> Why not get out to the mall, etc., but have access to the voter registration database as well? Just need to set up a table in those high-traffic areas.


I suggested that to my district captain, to have a tablet or something with the database. A few problems with that are you are probably going to be harassed by the mall cops, and many people simply ignore you (and then the people who see them ignore you know to ignore you as well). And even then, when you do manage to wrangle people in, they can get impatient if you have to do things like look them up first and verify their info.

It can be effective, it's just not as good as it sounds at first. If we had a ton of volunteers, we'd probably do that. As it is, our district has about 10 or so people total who are volunteering (including the delegates), and we're all going door-to-door for the last time tomorrow, in addition to our last event tomorrow.

----------


## gerryb

The best way to get signatures is to canvass.  Meet your neighbors.

----------


## cartemj06

I am in CD 9 and will sign. Send me a PM

----------


## jscoppe

> The best way to get signatures is to canvass.  Meet your neighbors.


Pretty much. I take the voter registration table, and filter it down to only Republicans in a certain neighborhood (certain streets). Pretty easy to get about 8-10 perfect signatures per hour. And I can usually get them to sign mine and usually 1 more, sometimes 2 more, to help out the other delegates I'm working with.

----------


## brandon

You need to get voter lists and go door to door this weekend getting signatures. I've been doing it and it's effective and easy. I'll be out all weekend doing it and I'm still not sure if we're going to make the cut. 

Look up your district coordinator here:
http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/

Email him/her and tell them you want to go door to door this weekend and he/she will get you set up.


Jscoppe: We've had good luck getting them to sign all 7 petitions, for all delegates and Ron Paul. Don't be afraid to ask them and tell them how important it is!

----------


## jscoppe

Brandon: I will try to be more bold this weekend. I am not the best at talking to new people (cold calling), but I'm getting better.

----------


## cdc482

Church Brew Works. Pittsburgh, pa
8pm-12am
Signature Party

Show up. Bring voter registration form if you can. Look for MikeforFreedom

----------


## dillo

I emailed my district captain and will do my part asap

----------


## cdc482

Bring all republicans who you can get to sign the paper!

----------


## walt

where does all the campaigns money go? 

Seriously.

----------


## brandon

> Brandon: I will try to be more bold this weekend. I am not the best at talking to new people (cold calling), but I'm getting better.


I'm not either, but I've been going with a professional petitioner so all I have to do is stand and smile. He makes it look easy though.

----------


## brandon

> where does all the campaigns money go? 
> 
> Seriously.


A whole lot of it is going into PA.

----------


## Xenophage

Post Offices, Malls!!!! GO!

----------


## jscoppe

> I'm not either, but I've been going with a professional petitioner so all I have to do is stand and smile. He makes it look easy though.


You lucky bastard. We are cutting it close, but we are one of the better faring districts, so we don't get any help.

----------


## unknown

Im not in PA but am not far, can I do anything to help?

----------


## outspoken

Any signing parties in the south central PA area?  I'd be willing to help out.

----------


## Birdlady

Was a new signing party ever made in CD3 in Butler County area? The last one was cancelled and turned into an organizing event and I just wasn't feeling well enough to do socializing. I can always limp in and sign my name though. lol

----------


## whippoorwill

Are we short in PA?

----------


## ronpaulprez

> Are we short in PA?


Yes cd1 (phila amd delaware counties ) dont look promising . Signatures dont look too good with little time left. All help would be great

----------


## jscoppe

> Are we short in PA?


Only 2 or 3 districts have sufficient signatures so far. This weekend is the critical final push. The 3 delegates in our district will probably have a smaller cushion than we would have liked, but they'll make it on the ballot. The alternates, myself included, are going to have probably just over the 250 count, and will have to rely on having very very few signatures thrown out. On a positive note, most, if not all, of our signatures are pretty rock solid. We took painstaking efforts to make sure the signers had the correct info and filled out the petitions properly.

----------


## sailingaway

tweeted to rp supporters who have bigger follower lists than I do.

----------


## Liberty74

The city of Philly alone has 3 million people and we are well short of signatures for the entire state? Ugh! You could prob get hundreds of sigs just downtown Philly. Wear Ron Paul shirts so people know.

----------


## unknown

Can someone please provide *specific* guidance?

Which forms need to be completed, by whom, in which format etc.

----------


## jscoppe

> Can someone please provide *specific* guidance?
> 
> Which forms need to be completed, by whom, in which format etc.


Go to this list:

http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/

Check the link for what district you are in, email the respective district captain to find out where you need to go to sign the petitions. 

That's all anyone needs to worry about. 

The delegates are all set and trying their best to collect signatures. Just help them by bringing registered Republicans to sign. If you want to do more, you can probably ask for the voter registration spreadsheet as well as some petitions with the delegates' info filled out and set up a list for yourself to go door to door. Just make sure you turn them in by the end of the weekend. There's only a few days left to submit them.

----------


## unknown

> Go to this list:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/
> 
> Check the link for what district you are in, email the respective district captain to find out where you need to go to sign the petitions. 
> 
> That's all anyone needs to worry about. 
> 
> The delegates are all set and trying their best to collect signatures. Just help them by bringing registered Republicans to sign. If you want to do more, you can probably ask for the voter registration spreadsheet as well as some petitions with the delegates' info filled out and set up a list for yourself to go door to door. Just make sure you turn them in by the end of the weekend. There's only a few days left to submit them.


Im actually not in PA but am not far.  Is there anything a non PA resident can do?

----------


## brandon

> Im actually not in PA but am not far.  Is there anything a non PA resident can do?


Nope not really. Gotta live in PA to collect signatures. Got any friends or family in PA?

----------


## liberalnurse

> Any signing parties in the south central PA area?  I'd be willing to help out.


District 10 here.  Williamsport area.  We had ours notorized today to hand in tomorrow.  We did pretty well.  We had a few signing events but mostly had a list of registered republicans and phone numbers, called them and went to them.  Door to door.

----------


## unknown

> Nope not really. Gotta live in PA to collect signatures. Got any friends or family in PA?


Yah, both.

----------


## lakerssuck92

bump

----------


## RPit

bumping

----------


## gosmo

Where at? I am currently home in Harrisburg for 3 months.

----------


## ronpaulprez

Im running as a delegate in cd1 and we re having a little bit of a tough time and like posted earlier this is the final push for signatures. Even in phila. ( which im loacated we are having a little trouble , but were close to the number but would like more cushion for any challenges that arise. Any help would be appreciated and would help immensely . Were close just a little help could bump us over the top.

----------


## Tobias2dope

My family/friends had one of these petitions (I signed it) they got about 30-50 signatures.

It was already turned in.

How in the heck do we still not have enough ?

----------


## PolicyReader

Which links/info should I use to spread the word via other social networking?  Thanks

----------


## RPit

UTTER IMPORTANCE PEOPLE.. bump!!

----------


## Shane Harris

can we sign electronically i vote in pa but live in knoxville tn

----------


## lucent

Bump.

----------


## malkusm

Bump

----------


## carterm

somebody post this at dailypaul!

----------


## The Binghamton Patriot

bump

----------


## rprprs

> Im running as a delegate in cd1 and we re having a little bit of a tough time and like posted earlier this is the final push for signatures. Even in phila. ( which im loacated we are having a little trouble , but were close to the number but would like more cushion for any challenges that arise. Any help would be appreciated and would help immensely . Were close just a little help could bump us over the top.


How desperate are you?...lol.
It almost seems silly to post this, but I could deliver 2 additional signatures this weekend in CD1, if you feel that's worth making an effort for.  If you have any interest in setting a time and location, PM me.

----------


## jemuf

I'm surprised to find a thread of this importance on the second page in the Grassroots Central category.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## tuggy24g

So if I went and got a pad of paper and stood on a corner trying to get people to sign it if they are republican would that count?

----------


## cartemj06

This needs to be a little more organized than it is at the moment. 

Who needs Signatures, What district? Just posting that there is an emergency and no real info isn't enough. in addition, this should have been posted as soon as the petitions were aout, before it became an emergency.

----------


## brandon

> So if I went and got a pad of paper and stood on a corner trying to get people to sign it if they are republican would that count?


No you need the official petitions. You can download them here but you have to print them double sided on legal size paper (not standard printer paper)

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal...n_pages/572628

----------


## brandon

> This needs to be a little more organized than it is at the moment. 
> 
> Who needs Signatures, What district? Just posting that there is an emergency and no real info isn't enough. in addition, this should have been posted as soon as the petitions were aout, before it became an emergency.


Every district. If you live in PA contact the district organizer and help. There's been at least 5 or 6 threads about this so far, and Ron Paul's campaign has been emailing PA supports pretty much daily.

----------


## 123tim

I got an email from the campaign about this, (asking for just 10 extra signatures from each of us)  but all of the links in the email were dead. I then posted a a question about it in the Pennsylvania sub-forum, but got no replies.

Was I the only one who got that email?

The deadline for posted in the email was Thursday Feb 9th and I had been too sick to do anything....no one here seems to be mentioning that deadline.

What gives?  I'm depressed if that deadline wasn't correct - I would have been trying to get  signatures yesterday and missed the opportunity.  I have to drive a considerable distance to get to my population center, and have to plan in advance.

Does anyone know when the signature deadline is?

Thank you.

Edit:



> Every district. If you live in PA contact the district organizer and help. There's been at least 5 or 6 threads about this so far, and Ron Paul's campaign has been emailing PA supports pretty much daily.


Just saw your post Brandon,

I only received one email.  I haven't gotten any since.
I seem to get sporadic email for some reason.  Haven't received a campaign email for several days.
Would you be able to tell me the deadline?

Thank you.

----------


## jscoppe

> Does anyone know when the signature deadline is?


Feb 14, but you might want to get them submitted before then. The election office place in Harrisburg is going to be mobbed on that last day. My district is going up tomorrow with our petitions.

Folks running, do not forget to have your sheets notarized, along with your delegate affidavit.

----------


## jscoppe

Thought I'd post this yet again, since many may miss it if browsing this thread quickly.

I made a post on reddit here:

http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/

It has a link to figure out which district you are in, and then a list of contacts of the district captains. Contact your district captain and ask them how you can sign the petitions for all of the delegates in your district.

----------


## RPM

Bumped.

----------


## brandon

Tim, the real official final deadline for signatures is this Tuesday, the 14th. Signatures collected must be notarized and turned into the statehouse before close on that day.

----------


## opinionatedfool

I wish I could go there and help out. Keep us updated. I think pa is unbound with 70 delegates, isn't it? This could be a really big one for us!

----------


## 123tim

Feb 14, but you might want to get them submitted before then. The election office place in Harrisburg is going to be mobbed on that last day. My district is going up tomorrow with our petitions.

Folks running, do not forget to have your sheets notarized, along with your delegate affidavit. 




> Tim, the real official final deadline for signatures is this Tuesday, the 14th. Signatures collected must be notarized and turned into the statehouse before close on that day.


Thank you both for your replies.


It's too bad that this wasn't known sooner....I was under the impression that signatures for Ron Paul himself were being taken care of by a professional organization this time around.  I don't know if this was true now that this coming about.

----------


## kathy88

> No you need the official petitions. You can download them here but you have to print them double sided on legal size paper (not standard printer paper)
> 
> http://www.portal.state.pa.us/portal...n_pages/572628


Those are delegate petitions, which I have copies of already. Where are the petitions for RP?

----------


## tuggy24g

Good question!

----------


## palm

pm me

I can get you some sigs

im in york

----------


## brandon

> It's too bad that this wasn't known sooner....I was under the impression that signatures for Ron Paul himself were being taken care of by a professional organization this time around.  I don't know if this was true now that this coming about.


They do have professionals working. The tricky part is most of the professional petitioners are from out of state, so they need to get a Republican in the district to be with them when they collect sigs. We have a guy working in our district that has probably only worked half as many hours as he would like to - but he can't get enough people to witness. I'm going to meet him at 3 to put a couple hours in.

I *think* Ron Paul will have enough sigs to make the ballot if the final push this weekend is successful, it's just delegates that are cutting it very close. I don't have any access to the hard numbers, so this is just my best guess.

----------


## JNL

I'm in Mercersburg - Franklin County - right now, for the weekend. This is also where I am registered to vote, and I just received my Republican registration card.  If I could be of any help today or tomorrow, PM me. This area is pretty heavily Republican, although I'm guessing that it is more likely Santorum country, lol. I'm not sure exactly how it works, but if I had a list of registered Republicans and their addresses, I could go from door to door to try to get signatures.

----------


## SeekingFreedom

bump

----------


## JNL

Okay, I've got a list of Republican supervoters in my town, many of whom I know - so I think they would sign for me as a favor even if they hate Ron Paul. If anybody knows exactly what I need to do, please PM me. For some reason, I never received any info on ballot petitions from the campaign e-mails (I get all the other e-mails, it seems), so I'm not knowledgeable about how to proceed. Thanks.

----------


## brandon

JNL - email your district coordinator right away and they will get you set up. A link was posted earlier in the thread to the coordinator contacts/.

----------


## tnvoter

Get out there guys!!!

----------


## JNL

Thanks, Brandon - I found a contact e-mail for my district and e-mailed her.

----------


## Crotale

Is this posted on Daily Paul? If not, someone who can needs to do so. Now.

----------


## Inkblots

> Thought I'd post this yet again, since many may miss it if browsing this thread quickly.
> 
> I made a post on reddit here:
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/ronpaul/comm...rict_contacts/
> 
> It has a link to figure out which district you are in, and then a list of contacts of the district captains. Contact your district captain and ask them how you can sign the petitions for all of the delegates in your district.


That list doesn't have a contact for district 19.  Do we know the contact info for the 19th Congressional District captain?

----------


## brandon

> That list doesn't have a contact for district 19.  Do we know the contact info for the 19th Congressional District captain?


District 19 doesn't exist anymore. PA lost a representative. Look up your new district here:

http://www.redistricting.state.pa.us...gressional.cfm

----------


## Inkblots

//

----------


## D.A.S.

So signatures for the Ron Paul delegates and signatures to get Ron Paul on the ballot are two separate things, and we're coming up short in BOTH of these aspects?

----------


## Mckarnin

Hubby and I signed for Ron Paul and a full slate of delegates and alts here in CD14 (Pittsburgh) last night. Turns out my dad switches his registration to Constitution party since last election so he couldn't sign *sigh*.

----------


## D.A.S.

So IS Ron Paul on the ballot in PA or not?  Is this a delegate emergency only, or is this emergency for getting Ron enough signatures to get him on the ballot, too?  Please clarify.

----------


## kathy88

> So IS Ron Paul on the ballot in PA or not?  Is this a delegate emergency only, or is this emergency for getting Ron enough signatures to get him on the ballot, too?  Please clarify.


PLEASE

----------


## ross11988

> So IS Ron Paul on the ballot in PA or not?  Is this a delegate emergency only, or is this emergency for getting Ron enough signatures to get him on the ballot, too?  Please clarify.


Were working on it. People are just complete idiots. Only 3 people in my meetup (Out of 66 people) want to help circulate petitions.

----------


## ross11988

> PLEASE


PLEASE What? Your in PA, go print out the petition form here: http://gallery.mailchimp.com/b8c61c1...l_Petition.pdf and walk around your neighborhood to get people to sign. I got 20 people in 1 hour.

----------


## Mckarnin

Our deadline for submission of signatures is the 14th but that is the date that they have to be at an office in Harrisburgh. So we have a local guy who is driving the 4 hours from Pittsburgh to Harrisburg with our sigs next week. I'm not sure about the "emergency" because all I know is our own congressional district where we should have at least 2 delegates make it onto the ballot.

----------


## ross11988

> Our deadline for submission of signatures is the 14th but that is the date that they have to be at an office in Harrisburgh. So we have a local guy who is driving the 4 hours from Pittsburgh to Harrisburg with our sigs next week. I'm not sure about the "emergency" because all I know is our own congressional district where we should have at least 2 delegates make it onto the ballot.


Why wasn't there 3 delegates?

----------


## Mckarnin

> Why wasn't there 3 delegates?


We have 3 and a bunch of alts. I am just speaking to those who should almost certainly get enough signatures.

----------


## Mckarnin

> PLEASE What? Your in PA, go print out the petition form here: http://gallery.mailchimp.com/b8c61c1...l_Petition.pdf and walk around your neighborhood to get people to sign. I got 20 people in 1 hour.


You got 20 registered republicans in an hour by walking around?

----------


## ross11988

> You got 20 registered republicans in an hour by walking around?


Post Office, thats where Ive been going for my delegate petitions and is the best spot to get signatures, yesterday I started the Ron Paul petition. But its closed today

----------


## kathy88

> Post Office, thats where Ive been going for my delegate petitions and is the best spot to get signatures, yesterday I started the Ron Paul petition. But its closed today


Where did you get the RP petition?

----------


## tuggy24g

I am looking too!

----------


## ross11988

> Where did you get the RP petition?


http://gallery.mailchimp.com/b8c61c1...l_Petition.pdf . REMEMBER LEGAL SIZED PAPER!!!!! AND THE BACK HAS TO BE UPSIDE DOWN

----------


## kathy88

Thank you. How does it work? Does he need x number of sigs per district or total per state?

----------


## ross11988

> Thank you. How does it work? Does he need x number of sigs per district or total per state?


Whole state. 1,000 is required. Campaign wants 4000 to fend off challenges.

----------


## kathy88

> Whole state. 1,000 is required. Campaign wants 4000 to fend off challenges.


Any idea how we are doing in that regard?

----------


## ross11988

> Any idea how we are doing in that regard?



From what I'm hearing. Not good

----------


## kathy88

> From what I'm hearing. Not good


Unbelievable. I got delegate petitions from my district person, but nothing for Paul. I had no idea we were that far behind. This is pretty disorganized. Plus I was redistricted and it is now a HUGE district. Very rural and spread out.

----------


## Lindsey

I'm in CD1.  I've been going door-to-door and I'm finding out that even my registered republican neighbors are largely anti-Republican, some of them shall we say "passionately" so.  I haven't seen to many friendly faces.  Anyone who looks intimidating want to walk around with me?

----------


## Lindsey

I also have not been carrying Ron's petition with me.  Is Ron really short?

----------


## kathy88

> I also have not been carrying Ron's petition with me - only the delegates and Sam Rohrer (running for State Senate.)  Is Ron really short?


Sounds like it. 70 UNPLEDGED delegates at stake.

----------


## Lucille

bump

----------


## mmadness

> Sounds like it. 70 UNPLEDGED delegates at stake.


*FOLKS we need this. Imagine if we come out of PA with a majority of those unpledged delegates!*

----------


## mmadness

Daily Paul thread (*please UPVOTE!*)

http://www.dailypaul.com/213188/penn...n-pennsylvania

----------


## 1836

> *FOLKS we need this. Imagine if we come out of PA with a majority of those unpledged delegates!*



Yes, and we most certainly can.

WE CAN DO IT!

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## Aratus

lets try to get the
signatures!!!!!!!!
good luck all of
you in pennsylvania

----------


## Mckarnin

bump~

----------


## jscoppe

Just wanted to report how district 16 was doing to lift all of your spirits! (And brag!!  )

We made a huge push today door-to-door with multiple volunteers in addition to the delegates themselves, and we had lots of independent people who had petitions to get signatures from some friends come in, and the results are incredible.

Our 3 main delegates have an average of 600 signatures each, and our alternates (of which I am one) have an average of 500 each. And these signatures are not junk signatures. I would bet that maybe 1% of them could ever possibly be thrown off if challenged. We were that careful. It is statistically impossible for any of our 6 delegates/alternates not to make it on the ballot.

Now we just have to run a good campaign and beat the establishment's delegates. Word is that there are also independent Santorum and Gingrich delegates who will be on there to dilute the vote!

I wish all of the other districts good luck! Do this for Dr. Paul, and do this for the cause of liberty!

----------


## Slimdude20

I live in selinsgrove PA but missed the meeting yesterday for signatures. Me and my fiancé are both supporters and want to sign but can't get a hold of anyone ( the number from the meeting list was bad) anyone have any ideas? Thank you

----------


## oilboiler

> I live in selinsgrove PA but missed the meeting yesterday for signatures. Me and my fiancé are both supporters and want to sign but can't get a hold of anyone ( the number from the meeting list was bad) anyone have any ideas? Thank you


Try to google ron paul meetup and your county to find a ron paul meetup group near you, and contact someone there. Also here is a list of some signing events from the RP 2012 site.
https://ronpaul2012.wufoo.com/forms/...nature-events/

----------


## Lindsey

TTT

----------


## Paul Or Nothing II

> Just wanted to report how district 16 was doing to lift all of your spirits! (And brag!!  )
> 
> We made a huge push today door-to-door with multiple volunteers in addition to the delegates themselves, and we had lots of independent people who had petitions to get signatures from some friends come in, and the results are incredible.
> 
> Our 3 main delegates have an average of 600 signatures each, and our alternates (of which I am one) have an average of 500 each. And these signatures are not junk signatures. I would bet that maybe 1% of them could ever possibly be thrown off if challenged. We were that careful. It is statistically impossible for any of our 6 delegates/alternates not to make it on the ballot.
> 
> Now we just have to run a good campaign and beat the establishment's delegates. Word is that there are also independent Santorum and Gingrich delegates who will be on there to dilute the vote!
> 
> I wish all of the other districts good luck! Do this for Dr. Paul, and do this for the cause of liberty!


Great job! Looks promising! Good luck!

----------


## Mckarnin

> Just wanted to report how district 16 was doing to lift all of your spirits! (And brag!!  )
> 
> We made a huge push today door-to-door with multiple volunteers in addition to the delegates themselves, and we had lots of independent people who had petitions to get signatures from some friends come in, and the results are incredible.
> 
> Our 3 main delegates have an average of 600 signatures each, and our alternates (of which I am one) have an average of 500 each. And these signatures are not junk signatures. I would bet that maybe 1% of them could ever possibly be thrown off if challenged. We were that careful. It is statistically impossible for any of our 6 delegates/alternates not to make it on the ballot.
> 
> Now we just have to run a good campaign and beat the establishment's delegates. Word is that there are also independent Santorum and Gingrich delegates who will be on there to dilute the vote!
> 
> I wish all of the other districts good luck! Do this for Dr. Paul, and do this for the cause of liberty!


Great work!

----------


## kathy88

> Just wanted to report how district 16 was doing to lift all of your spirits! (And brag!!  )
> 
> We made a huge push today door-to-door with multiple volunteers in addition to the delegates themselves, and we had lots of independent people who had petitions to get signatures from some friends come in, and the results are incredible.
> 
> Our 3 main delegates have an average of 600 signatures each, and our alternates (of which I am one) have an average of 500 each. And these signatures are not junk signatures. I would bet that maybe 1% of them could ever possibly be thrown off if challenged. We were that careful. It is statistically impossible for any of our 6 delegates/alternates not to make it on the ballot.
> 
> Now we just have to run a good campaign and beat the establishment's delegates. Word is that there are also independent Santorum and Gingrich delegates who will be on there to dilute the vote!
> 
> I wish all of the other districts good luck! Do this for Dr. Paul, and do this for the cause of liberty!


Not to be a buzz kill, but did you get signatures for RP?

----------


## Lucille

bump

----------


## mmadness

bump + please upvote this on Daily Paul:
http://www.dailypaul.com/213188/penn...n-pennsylvania

----------


## jscoppe

> Not to be a buzz kill, but did you get signatures for RP?


I don't have the count, but we got something like 250 or so for him. Maybe more. Probably more.

The campaign itself got its own signatures by hiring petitioners. I've heard their signatures are crap, though (didn't take the same kind of care that we did when gathering), and are now asking for all of the district groups like ourselves to push to get extras. They'll have enough, rest assured. They need 2000 minimum, and 4000 to be safe. They'll hit the 4000 mark with all of the groups in the state concerting their efforts.

----------


## brandon

Still short many delegate signatures in 13. Two days to go.

----------


## tuggy24g

as long as we get them from all over the state we will be fine. We do not need them from one district.

----------


## mmadness

> as long as we get them from all over the state we will be fine. We do not need them from one district.


Until I see it's official everyone in PA should be kicking ass and taking signatures.

----------


## ross11988

*Well were only at 600 for the whole state.*

----------


## ross11988

bump

----------


## squirekyle

bump

----------


## tuggy24g

I crap

----------


## kusok

halp?

----------


## mmadness

*Bump - don't let this be the first state not to get Dr. Paul on the ballot!*

----------


## Mike4Freedom

It looks like we need 500 more signatures.

----------


## Tinnuhana

Someone just go to Dormont and Gettysburg and get the signatures. How does it stand now? And why was it left till the last minute? Are there any more states we need to get going on now instead of waiting? The Paul void (if his name is not on the ballot) will probably be filled by "favorite son" Santorum.

----------


## kathy88

> Someone just go to Dormont and Gettysburg and get the signatures. How does it stand now? And why was it left till the last minute? Are there any more states we need to get going on now instead of waiting? The Paul void (if his name is not on the ballot) will probably be filled by "favorite son" Santorum.


Pennsylvania voted Santorum out. No one here likes him at all.

----------


## ross11988

> It looks like we need 500 more signatures.



Where did you hear that?

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Where did you hear that?


That was as of Sunday morning. I am one of the people circulating petitions. Our database indicates around 1500(as of sunday morning), we need 2000. People were out doing stuff all day on sunday and are going out all day on monday.

----------


## ross11988

> That was as of Sunday morning. I am one of the people circulating petitions. Our database indicates around 1500(as of sunday morning), we need 2000. People were out doing stuff all day on sunday and are going out all day on monday.


A rep from the campaign in charge of the effort told people last night handing in delegate petitions that there was only 600 accounted for.

----------


## kathy88

> A rep from the campaign in charge of the effort told people last night handing in delegate petitions that there was only 600 accounted for.


600 verifed? Or total?

----------


## Bosco Warden

I just re-posted this on the General forum, hopefully we can get the required signatures. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...50#post4178750

I am also on a few forums that I can post this. I just found out right now though.

----------


## Mckarnin

Just got 8 more signatures from registered Republicans in my county for RP and sent a few people who called from other counties to their local coordinators. Hopefully we'll make it. Wish they'd let us know it was dire before this morning.

----------


## mmadness

bump

----------


## Aratus

good luck! am keeping a quiet vigil tonite! i used to bump straw poll threads on nights like these!

----------


## Aratus

bumpity bump bump! good luck pennsylvania!

----------


## brandon

I got about 16 more sets last night, notarized, and turned in to someone who is driving to Harrisburg this morning. I think were going to be okay but we probably won't know for sure until a week or two from now - whenever the official challenge period ends.  I'll update if I get any more info.

For those that don't understand how big a task this is - we  have 108 delegate and alternate candidates running state wide that each need 400 signatures.  That's 43,000 signatures in a 3 week window just for the delegates.

----------


## mmadness

BUMP FOR FINAL DAY!

----------


## rightcoast

> I got about 16 more sets last night, notarized, and turned in to someone who is driving to Harrisburg this morning. I think were going to be okay but we probably won't know for sure until a week or two from now - whenever the official challenge period ends.  I'll update if I get any more info.
> 
> For those that don't understand how big a task this is - we  have 108 delegate and alternate candidates running state wide that each need 400 signatures.  That's 43,000 signatures in a 3 week window just for the delegates.


So, is this to get delegates, or to get Ron Paul on the ballot? I've heard both now. Either way, good luck.

----------


## brandon

It's both

----------


## JS4Pat

Wal Mart Parking lots until you are asked to leave. Used to get hundreds of sigs a day

----------


## tuggy24g

Well here is to praying that we all got enough. I personally went to over 300 houses in my area in Newtown PA CD 8 and got only two signatures. Most people were either not republican or hate Ron Paul. One person told me to support someone who would actually help beat Obama and not a guy who is only running republican because he would not have a chance win any other way. So in my area most people do not like him.

----------


## DerickVonD

> Well here is to praying that we all got enough. I personally went to over 300 houses in my area in Newtown PA CD 8 and got only two signatures. Most people were either not republican or hate Ron Paul. One person told me to support someone who would actually help beat Obama and not a guy who is only running republican because he would not have a chance win any other way. So in my area most people do not like him.


I do not envy you people who have to get signature, I would have punched that guy in the mouth, which would not have been good for our image lol.

----------


## Forty Twice

How about the prison?  Any way to find the inmates who are doing time for non-violent drug offenses?  Then they can also provide contact info for friends and loved ones who are eligible to vote and have high motivation to vote for Ron Paul.  

We've been getting around .5% of the population in most states.  Inmates families ought to get us this much.  Could this be the Super Tuesday Surprise?

----------


## mmadness

> Well here is to praying that we all got enough. I personally went to over 300 houses in my area in Newtown PA CD 8 and got only two signatures. Most people were either not republican or hate Ron Paul. One person told me to support someone who would actually help beat Obama and not a guy who is only running republican because he would not have a chance win any other way. So in my area most people do not like him.


Possible to have non-Republicans register as Republican on the spot, then sign, and still have it count?

----------


## D.A.S.

Double post - see below.

----------


## D.A.S.

My GF, who is registered in PA and was visiting parents for the weekend, contacted her local Ron Paul person in charge of the signature gathering, to help get signatures to get Ron Paul on the ballot...  But she was told by the local rep that getting signatures to get Ron Paul on the ballot wasn't as high a priority as getting signatures for the delegates, so she met with the local delegate instead and was able to help get a few signatures for him while she was in PA.

So is there misinformation floating around on how critical it is to get signatures for RON PAUL in PA versus signatures for Ron Paul delegates?  I don't understand conflicting reports.

----------


## seawolf

Thank you again everyone for working so hard on this in PA>

At 5 PM when the deadline passes, we need a new thread to discuss everything that went wrong with this PA Signature Gathering Effort.  (ie. what did the Official Campaign do or not do to have a successful signature gathering effort)

What can be done to improve this process and not have this cluster %#&^ at the last minute.

This cannot be allowed to happen again as there are still several States gathering signatures to put Ron on their ballot.

----------


## brandon

DAS - what your gf heard from the coordinator was correct and it was what the campaign instructed us to do.

----------


## D.A.S.

> DAS - what your gf heard from the coordinator was correct and it was what the campaign instructed us to do.


Any idea on how the signature count for getting Ron Paul on the ballot is doing, or it's impossible to tell at this point until all is said and done?

----------


## brandon

Impossible to tell. There's a few dozen people in the state capitol right now sorting everything out and submitting them all. I'm sure it will be fine.

----------


## D.A.S.

> Impossible to tell. There's a few dozen people in the state capitol right now sorting everything out and submitting them all. I'm sure it will be fine.


Here's to keeping fingers crossed he makes it on the ballot in PA...

----------


## Mike4Freedom

we have 3000+

----------


## skyorbit

As in more then enough?

----------


## D.A.S.

> As in more then enough?


2000 are required, except some signatures always get thrown out, so the procedure is to ALWAYS exceed the goal by a substantial amount to fend off challenge.

----------


## brandon

He needs 2000  but we won't know how many of our 3000+ are valid until they all get challenged.

----------


## ross11988

Just left Harrisburg HQ after the signitures I dropped off were at 3500.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

No everyone has turned in all theirs yet either.

----------


## skyorbit

What about the 
Delegate signitures where are we on that? Do we have enough delegates, and did each of them get enough signitures for a full slate?

----------


## brandon

Won't know for another week.

----------


## skyorbit

How many signitures does each delegate need?

----------


## brandon

250 is the minimum but 400 is the recommended amount because of signatures being invalid.  Today is the turn in deadline and now candidates have a week to challenge other candidates signatures if they want to.

----------


## jscoppe

> What about the 
> Delegate signitures where are we on that? Do we have enough delegates, and did each of them get enough signitures for a full slate?


District 16 is good.

----------


## MMolloy

> My GF, who is registered in PA and was visiting parents for the weekend, contacted her local Ron Paul person in charge of the signature gathering, to help get signatures to get Ron Paul on the ballot...  But she was told by the local rep that getting signatures to get Ron Paul on the ballot wasn't as high a priority as getting signatures for the delegates, so she met with the local delegate instead and was able to help get a few signatures for him while she was in PA.
> 
> So is there misinformation floating around on how critical it is to get signatures for RON PAUL in PA versus signatures for Ron Paul delegates?  I don't understand conflicting reports.


PA has 72 total Delegates = 59 Congressional District + 10 At Large + 3 RNC

The 59 Delegates are Unbound and are not linked to RP (on the ballot) and they go to the RNC without any intermediate steps. You vote for them directly by their name on Primary Day. i.e. If Joe E. Smith was a RP delegate, when you vote on primary day you would have to KNOW that Joe E. Smith was a RP delegate and pull the lever for him. Or if you'd like the Official Rule: 
Rule 8.4 of the Republican State Committee of Pennsylvania's Rules states that all delegates elected by Congressional District "...shall run at large within the Districts and shall not be officially committed to any particular candidate on the ballot."

The 10 AL delegates are selected at the GOP State Committee meeting in the June and the Candidates Relative Performance is taken into account at that meeting but there is no hard and fast correlation. 

The 3 RNC are like most other states:
3 party leaders, the National Committeeman, the National Committeewoman, and the chairman of the Pennsylvania's Republican Party, will attend the convention as unpledged delegates by virtue of their position.

Not getting Ron on the Ballot in PA would be huge for PR reasons but not much else.

----------


## archangel689

They'd have to throw out over 1500 signatures at this point.

----------


## seawolf

Let's hope Ron is able to get on the PA Ballot.  As you said it would be a PR disaster if we failed.

----------

